# International Students looking for Room-mates in Newcastle



## ichigo27 (Mar 25, 2011)

Good day to all,

I will be in Australia by the end of June 2011 to commence my postgraduate studies at the University of Newcastle.

I am looking for good off campus accommodation. I have searched many sites but am quite hesitant to book from this side before actually seeing the place in person. I wanted to know if there are any similar students that would like to search for flats/housing together once arriving in Australia Newcastle, or where can I find such people?

Any feedback will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## aliasjanedoe (Apr 16, 2011)

Hi ichigo27,

You have made an excellent decision to wait until you arrive to look for accommodation. Unfortunately there are some landlords who try to take advantage of international students and their need to find accommodation quickly. 

As you may have already been advised by staff you've been in contact with, book into temporary accommodation when you first arrive. Then use this as a base to look for longer term accommodation. It's a little bit more expensive, but worth it! (There are links to the temporary accommodation providers from UoN's Accommodation Service).

And once you're here you can team up with like-minded students who want to look for a place to move into. 

Here are some of the best tips I can think of:

*Try to arrive at least 2 weeks before you start your classes, because it will take time to find the right place to move into. This is actually the minimum amount of time you'll need. Come earlier if you can.

*Look for properties with a real estate agent. The Accommodation Service has lists and contact information for these agents. They also have a free phone and photocopier for students to use. Make the most of the service!

*Make sure you bring evidence with you that you are a good tenant. The rental market is very tight in Newcastle so you'll need good references to secure a property. Staff at NUSA (the student union) can help you with a reference too (just ask at the counter!).

*Attend the University's International Student Orientation. They will have staff on hand whose job it is to help you find a place to live. They have cars to take you to inspect properties which is absolutely crucial if you don't want to spend a fortune on taxis/time on public transport. 

*Check the website to find out Orientation dates. The accommodation service runs for the 2 weeks prior to Semester 2 classes starting.

*You will also meet a lot of people at Orientation! Go to every social event you can! Go to the Accommodation Hub on campus to meet others who are looking for a place to live.

*Read the Renting Guide from the Office of Fair Trading. They have a ton of info on how to start and end a tenancy, as well as your rights and responsibilities. (They have an office in Newcastle, too, if you want to visit them and get advice.)

I have a lot more information for you on this topic (way too much to write here) but please contact me if you would like me to answer any of your questions.

Good luck with the househunt and finding roommates!


----------



## ichigo27 (Mar 25, 2011)

hey Aliasjanedoe

Thanks for the information you sent, im actually planning on finding a roommate during orientation. You said you had a lot more information, could you explain what type of info you mean? I am trying to get there earlier just waiting on my visa to get authorized now and will then book my ticket to Newcastle. Am quite excited!!

Apologies for the late reply.


----------



## jeremyh (Mar 31, 2011)

*mover*



aliasjanedoe said:


> Hi ichigo27,
> 
> You have made an excellent decision to wait until you arrive to look for accommodation. Unfortunately there are some landlords who try to take advantage of international students and their need to find accommodation quickly.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this info I am looking to move myself so this info will be a great help.


----------



## pencilpusher (May 12, 2011)

ichigo27 said:


> Good day to all,
> 
> I will be in Australia by the end of June 2011 to commence my postgraduate studies at the University of Newcastle.
> 
> ...


Yep do wait a little...but remember there are others also looking for a place, a nice place...
do hope you get what you are looking for. happy house hunt


----------



## ankitjha (Mar 28, 2011)

Hey,
If you want to live near the beach (even though it is 30 minutes by bus from the University), the suburbs to look at are:

Merewether
Bar Beach
Cooks Hill
Newcastle
Newcastle East
The Junction
The Hill
These suburbs are near the beaches, are close to or in the city of Newcastle and are within walking distance of Darby Street, known for its many cafes and restaurants.

Most of the above suburbs are within cycling or walking distance of the City Campus (Graduate School of Business) and are close to train stations with connections to the University.

Hamilton is another popular suburb and is halfway between the beaches and the University. Beaumont Street in Hamilton is popular because it is very cosmopolitan and has many restaurants.
Hope you like it!!!
Thank you 
Ankit jha


----------



## jeremyh (Mar 31, 2011)

ankitjha said:


> Hey,
> If you want to live near the beach (even though it is 30 minutes by bus from the University), the suburbs to look at are:
> 
> Merewether
> ...


Thanks for this info. I am very fond of the beach and i will make sure that i will look into these places.


----------

